# Problem with JHS @+



## Sasan (May 3, 2021)

Could anybody tell me what could be the reason for this issue with the JHS @+?
In the video (zipped since I couldn't attach otherwise) you see the working one first and then the one with the issue...the LEDs are low and the sound is weak; both channels behave the same, probably some powering issue?!
The pics show the working one on the left side.


----------



## music6000 (May 3, 2021)

As you have noted, the one with low output has dimly lit led which points to a power issue.
Do you have a DMM ( Digital Multi Meter) ?
Can you check or swap pedals around & see if it is getting 9V through the Power supply to each pedal?


----------



## Barry (May 3, 2021)

Some of the thru-hole solder joints don't look that great on the right side one


----------



## music6000 (May 3, 2021)

Sasan said:


> Could anybody tell me what could be the reason for this issue with the JHS @+?
> In the video (zipped since I couldn't attach otherwise) you see the working one first and then the one with the issue...the LEDs are low and the sound is weak; both channels behave the same, probably some powering issue?!
> The pics show the working one on the left side.


Any updates on this?


----------



## ADAOCE (May 8, 2021)

Throw and angry Andy plus in there and call it a day! Jk hope you figure it out


----------



## Sasan (May 10, 2021)

music6000 said:


> Any updates on this?


sorry, haven't checked the forum for a while...I passed the information to my buddy (who owns the pedals) and will try to find out if it worked or not! Thanks!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 11, 2021)

Sasan said:


> Could anybody tell me what could be the reason for this issue with the JHS @+?


It's built with SMD parts!


----------

